# Merry Smokemas



## Hushpuppy (Dec 24, 2014)

I would like to wish everyone here at the forum, members and guests a very happy and safe holiday. Don't let the crazy weather and crazier people in this world get you down this season. A very special shout out to all of our armed service members and veterans. Iff there is a god out there, I hope that it blesses you in some special way that only you know you need. Also a special shout out to our working people who are busy serving the rest of us during this messy, busy season.  :farm::beatnik::grinch::smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy holidays Hush. May the spirit of marijuana bring you much joy.


----------



## ston-loc (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry xmas all of you guys and gals! :48:


----------



## umbra (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Holidays


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2014)

:grinch:Merry Christmas:bong:


----------

